

Subliminal Exposure to Apple Logo Makes You 'Think Different' - kingnothing
http://www.physorg.com/news125073871.html

======
mosburger
Heh - so _that's_ why I slapped an Apple sticker on my company's standard-
issue dell PC. :)

~~~
jakewolf
My Dell logo is hiding behind an In-n-Out Burger sticker.

------
TrevorJ
To be released in the April edition of the journal? Hmm...I wonder...naaaw.

